# Suche programm zum sicheren entfernen von usbgeräten



## jonasshole (28. November 2011)

*Suche programm zum sicheren entfernen von usbgeräten*

Also leute,
Jeder kennt dass: usb geräte, die man nicht über
"sicher entfernen" entfernen kann da noch ein programm von ihnen
ausgefürht ist oder man noch auf daten zugreift usw.

Ich suche ein programm, dass das Programm, welches das entfernen
des Datenträgers hindert beendet und das gerät dann "sicher entfernt".

Ich meine das würde doch vieles einfacher machen oder?!?

Vielen dank für jegliche Bemühungen und liebe Grüße JASs


----------



## McDrake (29. November 2011)

oO
Das Gerät wäre dann der Mensch.. oder seh ich das was falsch?
Ok. Ich hab schon ein Bier intus aber irgendwie schnall ichs grad ned, was Du meinst.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

Wenn Du die Geräte noch nicht entfernen kannst, würde auch ein Programm nicht helfen. Das "sicher entfernen" IST ja ein Programm   Da musst Du halt noch kurz abwarten oder aber das Programm schließen, welches auf USB zugreift.


----------



## Worrel (29. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da musst Du halt noch kurz abwarten oder aber das Programm schließen, welches auf USB zugreift.


 Das Problem ist halt, daß es manchmal vorkommt, daß kein identifizierbares Programm mehr offen ist, welches darauf zugreifen könnte, der Stick sich aber trotzdem nicht "sicher entfernen" lässt.


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, daß es manchmal vorkommt, daß kein identifizierbares Programm mehr offen ist, welches darauf zugreifen könnte, der Stick sich aber trotzdem nicht "sicher entfernen" lässt.


... nur daran würde auch ein Programm nichts ändern. 

In der Regel kann man aber sagen das Sticks & Festplatten, von denen nur gelesen wurde, einfach 'abgezogen' werden können. USB Gerät sicher entfernen soll eigentlich alle aktiven Schreibprozesse sauber beenden, damit das Gerät ohne Datenverlust abgezogen werden kann.

Theoretisch kann man alle aktiven Prozesse, die ggf. Daten auf dem USB Gerät lesen & schreiben könnten, per Hand beenden.


----------



## jonasshole (29. November 2011)

Du hast mein Problem genau erfasst, danke Worrel!



Rabowke schrieb:


> Theoretisch kann man alle aktiven Prozesse, die ggf. Daten auf dem USB Gerät lesen & schreiben könnten, per Hand beenden.


 
Und ein programm, dass das für einen übernimmt, also
die noch aktiven Prgoramme findet und beendet, gibt es nicht?


----------



## Mothman (29. November 2011)

Hab mal bei Google "disconnect usb stick tool" eingegeben und das erste Ergebnis war:
Safely Remove Hardware better alternative

Hab das mir nicht genauer angeguckt, aber vielleicht kannst du ja mit dem Link oder meinem Such-Query was anfangen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (29. November 2011)

windows selbst könnte das programm sein, welches noch schreibt/liest. du könntest mit procep mal nachschauen, was alles auf deinen stick zugreift


----------



## Worrel (29. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Theoretisch kann man alle aktiven Prozesse, die ggf. Daten auf dem USB Gerät lesen & schreiben könnten, per Hand beenden.


 Das wäre dann ja das, was das Wunschprogramm dann machen würde ... bloß: 
Wenn man ein (schlimmstenfalls) schreibendes Programm einfach so abschießt, kann man ja eigentlich genausogut den Stick "unausgeworfen" rausziehen. Ist jedenfalls beides schlecht und somit ein solches Programm nahezu sinnlos.


----------



## MICHI123 (30. November 2011)

ich hab in meinem ganzen leben noch keinen einzigen USB stick "sicher" entfernt, und ich hatte noch nie einen Datenverlust oder Defekt ^^ 
ich denke dass dieses Feature nur dazu da ist, dass keine unfertig kopierte Datei auf dem USB Stick hängen bleibt, wenn man den Stick einfac rauszieht während noch was geschrieben wird...


----------



## Onlinestate (30. November 2011)

Also ich hatte schon mal deswegen Datenverlust. Ist jedoch die absolute Ausnahme.
Mann muss dazu auch wissen, dass es je nach Betriebssystem und verwendeten Dateisystem Unterschiede gibt.
Windows versucht schon alle Schreibvorgänge zeitnah auszuführen, damit es nicht nötig ist, aber nur das sichere entfernen garantiert das auch.

Und prinzipiell ist es imho nie eine gute Idee alle Prozesse, welche noch ein Handle auf den Stick belegen einfach so zu killen. Der Prozess kann ja auch noch mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt sein, welche nicht den Stick betreffen.  Davon abgesehen wirst du manche Systemprozesse auch so ohne weiteres gar nicht killen können.


----------

